# I need a new fender 01 altima



## Grndslm785 (Sep 29, 2005)

I need a fender for my white 01 altima. I was hoping that i could find a fender off a car that has already been painted so that it would match better and i wouldnt have to spend a lot of money having all the panels around it blended. If anyone knows where i can find a white front left fender for a 2000 or 2001 altima, please let me know. thanks


----------



## leigh08 (Aug 9, 2005)

Grndslm785 said:


> I need a fender for my white 01 altima. I was hoping that i could find a fender off a car that has already been painted so that it would match better and i wouldnt have to spend a lot of money having all the panels around it blended. If anyone knows where i can find a white front left fender for a 2000 or 2001 altima, please let me know. thanks




have you searched ebay? anyways, i bought some nissan parts for my car at carpartswholesale.com. they might have one.


----------



## waynewes (Feb 2, 2006)

*Instrument cluster problems*

I have a 98 Frontier 4X4 extended cab. Have the same intermentent problem. Fuel/Temp gauge maxes RPM flutters at 0 and Speed doesn't work right. I have been on other forums and it seems that the fix may be replacing.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

waynewes said:


> I have a 98 Frontier 4X4 extended cab. Have the same intermentent problem. Fuel/Temp gauge maxes RPM flutters at 0 and Speed doesn't work right. I have been on other forums and it seems that the fix may be replacing.


wrong place pal, go to the "TRUCK and SUV" section.


----------

